# Sound not working Windows 8 Asus laptop



## woolly94

Hi. I have an Asus laptop with Windows 8. I got it last August and until last week I haven't had any problems with it. Last week, my sound stopped working. It shows that the sound is up all the way on speakers and system sounds, but I am only able to get sound when I plug my headphones into the headphone jack. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## howtoconnect

If sound has stopped working there are few tips you can try. 
For help you can see: How to fix Sound and Speaker issues in Windows 8 Step by Step
At first, Make sure that Audio Devices are enabled on your Windows 8 PC. You will have to go through volume icon beside notification area on taskbar and right click on the icon. Further Click on Playback Devices and enable through properties menu box.

If issue is fixed then it is OK, otherwise Update Audio Device Drivers. 
If you have set auto install for Windows update on your windows 8 PC the drivers will be updated automatically. After setting never check for updates your Windows couldn't install the updates coming from Microsoft. In this situation go to Device manager and update the Device driver manually. 
You can download audio driver from manufacturer (Asus) and install on your PC. The whole process will fix sound issue for sure.:up:


----------

